
Txti – Fast web pages for everybody - thomas11
http://txti.es/
======
JorgeGT
Be aware that you are incorrectly using the .es TLD, since it is requested
that you have links to Spain, as specified in "Who can apply?" page here in
the domain authority: [http://www.dominios.es/dominios/en/todo-lo-que-
necesitas-sab...](http://www.dominios.es/dominios/en/todo-lo-que-necesitas-
saber/sobre-registros-de-dominios/quien-puede)

There have been instances of .es used as vanity domains being requested for
deletion: [https://www.namepros.com/threads/recepi-
es.943453/](https://www.namepros.com/threads/recepi-es.943453/) so I would be
cautious.

Edit: here's the full legal regulation regarding the use of the domain, but
sadly it's only in Spanish:
[https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2005/05/31/pdfs/A18170-18175.pdf](https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2005/05/31/pdfs/A18170-18175.pdf)

------
comboy
1\. I like it

2\. https is a must if it is to be successful

3\. I entered a custom url like_this and it was automatically changed to like-
this, which is nice, but was very confusing, since I couldn't later find the
page. I think it would be better to just tell me that I included some
characters that are not allowed. Same with dots, which got me while trying to
create robots.txt ;)

~~~
MrRadar
> 2\. https is a must if it is to be successful

The use of unencrypted HTTP is probably deliberate to allow it to be used on
even very dumb devices like feature phones (see
[http://txti.es/images/images](http://txti.es/images/images)) and to remove
the 1 to 2-RTT latency penalty for TLS 1.2 connections since that can matter
when your connection latency is on the order of seconds.

~~~
comboy
Sounds reasonable. There's no need for HSTS then. But other than that,
providing secure connection shouldn't influence plain HTTP usage in any way.

------
nathell
This was done by the author of
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/).

------
kmeade
I don't exactly get what this is, but I made this one for practice -- an old
joke that got me into hot water at work in the 1990's.

[http://txti.es/us-west-technology](http://txti.es/us-west-technology)

------
beefman
Potential replacement for jottit (by the late Aaron Swartz) though still not
as nice (no side-by-side editing)

[http://www.jottit.com](http://www.jottit.com)

------
rokhayakebe
Charge $.50 to $1.00 to avoid Porn and junk pages.

------
bachmeier
I've recently moved in the direction of creating pages that look like this for
my own website. I have a T-Mobile hotspot and it's not uncommon to find myself
with 2G service. I can't even check the score of a basketball game with 2G.

------
0mp
[https://github.com/x3nu/CLItexties](https://github.com/x3nu/CLItexties) is a
CLI for Txti.

------
turtleofdeath
It's great. I'd like more of a description up front of what it does, but
beyond that, I have few complaints.

------
MrRadar
Is there a sitemap, index, API or other way to discover pages? If not it would
be very hard to index or archive.

------
CamTin
Is the source for this somewhere?

------
tarboreus
It is fast. Nice.

